# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  عاوز سيارة بالتقسيط حد يساعدنى عشان انا تعبت بجد

## walid-elmasry

انا بدور على سيارة حديثه بالتقسيط جديد او مستعمل وانا مستعد ادفع من 800 الى 1000 جنيه فى الشهر بس المقدم يكون بسيط ومش عارف اعمل ايه وابدء ازاى عشان ماروحش مكان كدا ولا كدا وانتوا طبعا عارفين ياريت حد يساعدنى ويحطلى عناوين اماكن مضمونه وفيها جديد او مستعمل اكون شاكر .

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> انا بدور على سيارة حديثه بالتقسيط جديد او مستعمل وانا مستعد ادفع من 800 الى 1000 جنيه فى الشهر بس المقدم يكون بسيط ومش عارف اعمل ايه وابدء ازاى عشان ماروحش مكان كدا ولا كدا وانتوا طبعا عارفين ياريت حد يساعدنى ويحطلى عناوين اماكن مضمونه وفيها جديد او مستعمل اكون شاكر .


السلام عليكم 
ازيك ياباشا بص انت اشترى جريده الاهرام يوم اسبت هتلاقى معاها الملحق بتاع السيارات هتلاقى شركات كتير جدا مقدمه عروض وتقسيط والمبلغ الى انت بتكلم فيه كقسط يناسب حاجات كتير جدا ونضيفه جدا والمقدم بيكون تقريبا التلت والتلتين قسط غالبا

----------


## farana

موجود سيارات مستعملة وجديدة باقل مقدم واقل قسط واطول فترة تقسيط وبدون اجراءت بنكية والاستلام فى 24 ساعة
للاستعلام
0122646611
محاسب
حاتم السعيد

----------


## zdo0

يا استاذ حاتم اتمنى ان يكون عرضك عن السيارات بالتقسيط عرضا جديا لاننى وجدت عروضا كثيرة وكلها مميزات ولكن عند الاتصال بالتليفون افاجا بان هذا كلة غير حقيقى ولا افهم لماذا يتم نشر هذة المزايا الوهمية

----------


## farana

> يا استاذ حاتم اتمنى ان يكون عرضك عن السيارات بالتقسيط عرضا جديا لاننى وجدت عروضا كثيرة وكلها مميزات ولكن عند الاتصال بالتليفون افاجا بان هذا كلة غير حقيقى ولا افهم لماذا يتم نشر هذة المزايا الوهمية


اخى الفاضل
اعتقد ان حضرتك متصلتش علشان تحكم مدى جدية الاعلان واكيد احنا ملناش ذنب ان اى حد تانى يحط اعلان غير جاد فية

----------


## mizocall

أخي الكريم farana أنا معي 15000 مقدم وكنت أريد أن أشتري سيارة هيونداي ألترا مستعملة موديل بداية من 94أو فيات تمبرا بداية من 93 فل أوبشن وطبعا الأهم من ذلك لا أريد القسط يزيد عن 600 جنيه شهري أنا من بورسعيد وطبعا زي ما إنت عارف إن المنطقة الحرة للسيارات واقفه الآن .. ففكرت متلقتشي أحسن من الملاكي .... فهل أجد طلبي عندك ولك جزيل الشكر ........

----------


## samakaelnoby

> موجود سيارات مستعملة وجديدة باقل مقدم واقل قسط واطول فترة تقسيط وبدون اجراءت بنكية والاستلام فى 24 ساعة
> للاستعلام
> 0122646611
> محاسب
> حاتم السعيد


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاستاذ حاتم عايز سيارة لادا 2107جديدة كاملة ومعايا 15000والقسط 850ممكن اذا كان ممكن ارجو الرد سريعا وشكرا

----------

